# FR: live in a dormitory



## spiderplant

Bonjour,
To say that I live in the dorms, would I say, « J’habite *à *une résidence universitaire » or « J’habite *dans *une résidence universitaire » ?
Merci


----------



## tilda1

*dans* une résidence


----------



## spiderplant

Merci tilda1


----------



## edward1529

Est-il possible de dire tout simplement: "J'habite une résidence universitaire" comme on peut dire "J'habite une maison individuelle" or "J'habite Paris" sans préposition? Edward


----------



## edward1529

"Habiter" avec et sans préposition: Ces exemples sont dérivés de www.about.com french. Edward1529
*Habiter* is the equivalent of to _live in_, to _reside in_, to _inhabit_, used to express *where* one lives. Habiter is a reguler -er verb and may or may not take a preposition.   J'habite (à) Paris.I live in Paris.Nous avons habité (dans) une maison.We lived in a house.Il n'a jamais habitéen
la banlieueHe has never lived in the suburbs.


----------



## friasc

Would it be possible to say "j'habite en résidence universitaire" ? If so, is there a different nuance ?


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

To me,* "en* résidence universitaire" is the most natural way of saying that you live in that particular type of housing.
As for "I live", I would personally translate it as : Je *vis en* résidence universitaire.


----------



## Lucky19

J'habite dans une résidence universitaire.
Je vis en résidence universitaire.


----------



## friasc

> To me,* "en résidence universitaire" is the most natural way of saying that you live in that particular type of housing.*



So "j'habite en résidence universitaire" is incorrect but "je vis en résidence universitaire" is correct?

To my understanding, "habiter dans" implies an enclosed space ("j'habite dans une maison/une ferme/un bâtiment/etc.") whereas "habiter en" is followed by a more general kind of geographic detail ("j'habite en ville/en campagne/en cité/en banlieue/etc.").

What I don't understand, is why this distinction changes with the verb "vivre"? What is the nuance between "vivre en" and "habiter en"?


----------



## friasc

Autre nuance possible : j'ai posé la question (habiter/vivre dans/en résidence universitaire) à un collègue français qui m'a dit que "vivre en résidence universitaire", quoique théoriquement possible, lui semblaient un peu démodé, lui rappelant vaguement le style du dix-neuvième siècle.

Quoiqu'il en soit, il me semble avoir appris que les noms détérminés prennent "dans" (il est dans la prison du château d'If) et les noms indétérminés, "en" (il est en prison). "En résidence universitaire" serait-il donc une exception ?


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Perhaps it depends on the verb; with "être" (as opposed to "vivre" or "habiter"), (I think) we say "John est à l'université." if he's a teacher or student but also to mean that he went there to talk to his child's professor, for example. Natives, comments on this, please? [I, native EN speaker, would say "Je vis en résidence universitaire." or "J'habite dans une résidence universitaire.", probably the former (#8), and "J'habite dans la résidence universitaire Jean Moulin.", for example.] For me, this is like the distinction with prison: "en prison" for me means "Il est incarcéré", but if the particular prison, like the specific student residence, is specified, we'd say "Il est dans La Santé.", à la Friasc's #9.


----------



## Mauricet

> "Il est dans *à* La Santé."


 Sinon, tout ce qui a été proposé est possible : je vis/habite/suis dans une / en résidence universitaire  avec des nuances d'usage minimes.


----------



## mirifica

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> Perhaps it depends on the verb; with "être" (as opposed to "vivre" or "habiter"), (I think) we say "John est à l'université." if he's a teacher or student but also to mean that he went there to talk to his child's professor, for example. Natives, comments on this, please? [I, native EN speaker, would say "Je vis en résidence universitaire." or "J'habite dans une résidence universitaire.", probably the former (#8), and "J'habite dans la résidence universitaire Jean Moulin.", for example.] For me, this is like the distinction with prison: "en prison" for me means "Il est incarcéré", but if the particular prison, like the specific student residence, is specified, we'd say "Il est dans La Santé.", à la Friasc's #9.



Bonjour, je ne crois pas. L'usage en FR : il est à la Santé.
Je ne crois pas


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

I've learned something today: "à" & not "dans" a prison. Thanks!


----------



## friasc

> avec des nuances d'usage minimes.



Pourriez-vous donner des précisions là dessus ? Ce sont justement ces nuances qui m'intéressent et qui font tout l'intérêt de ce forum !


----------



## Mauricet

Elles sont tellement minimes que chacune de ces phrases peut être employée même là ou n'importe laquelle des autres serait un tout petit peu plus usuelle, sans faire soupçonner que vous n'êtes pas francophone ...


----------

